# Appreciating Grandpa's Chili Sauce Stirrer



## Anak (Jan 23, 2011)

Growing up it was a treat to get some of Grandma and Grandpa's chili sauce. They knew a bunch of us loved it and so even if they didn't get a decent tomato crop they would go track down a flat of tomatoes and make a batch.

The problem with chili sauce is all the stirring. Their recipe calls for reducing the volume by a quarter, then adding vinegar and reducing the volume by half. All the while the sauce needs to be stirred so it doesn't burn on the bottom. It's a lot of time stirring. Grandma and Grandpa weren't getting any younger either.

Grandpa came up with a solution to that (well, to the stirring, not the aging, unfortunately):










It's a BBQ rotisserie motor with a homemade mount for a specific pot and a homemade stirring paddle/blade. The rotisserie motor mainains a nice, slow and even speed. The blade height is adjustable. We run it just about 1/8" off the bottom of the pot. 

Here are some more detail pictures:



















I think I am the only one of the kids or grandkids who does any canning anymore, and my wife and I sure do appreciate this piece of Grandpa's engineering. It sure beats standing over the hot stove during the hottest of weather for several hours.

Feel free to borrow the idea. If anyone needs any more details drop me a line.


----------



## pamda (Oct 14, 2004)

I am showing this to my hubby tonight. Thanks for sharing!


----------

